# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  gừng giống cao sản-0909922617

## Huyentran98798

Nông sản Hằng Nga chuyên cung cấp gừng giống như gừng trâu, gừng sẻ . Nếu HTX hoặc nông dân có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với chúng tôi bất cứ lúc nào, gừng này là gừng 12 tháng tuổi, gừng đã mọc mầm, khoảng 6-7 tháng là thu hoạch 3kg/1 bao
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 0937 392 133 ( Ms.Hang)

----------

